# Gastrin Serum Level



## chrissy8000 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello,

I am new to this forum & I am hoping someone knows the answer to this question. My background is such that I've had IBS Diarrhea Predominant for at least 3 years. But, I didn't see a gastro doctor until 13 months ago. I had about 3-4 episodes per week & each episode could result in maybe 4-5 bowel movements of painful diarrhea. That was *before* my colonoscopy in January 2014. After taking the laxative prep for the colonoscopy, my bowel permanently reacted as if I was taking laxatives. My episodes increased to every single day with painful cramping & diarrhea that ranged between 8-25 bowel movements daily, along with GERD, abdominal cramping, pain in my bowel, urgency, never a formed stool thereafter. My gastro doctor prescribed Pamine Forte 2 tabs of 2.5 mg. every 8 hours as needed. At first it was a miracle pill & significantly reduced my episodes by about 50% but...then it stopped working. Medication #2 was Robinul & it helped a little for a short while then stopped. Also, Prilosec 20mg. once daily, didn't give much relief at all. Had lab tests for H Plyori bacteria, (spelled wrong) plus a few other blood tests to detect infection, parasites, or bacteria which were negative. No relief of symptoms all year. In October 2014, I had an Endoscopy which was normal. I complained of pain & needed help so my Gastro Doctor wrote blood labs for Plasma levels, Chromagnium (spelled wrong), & Gastrin Serum.* No fasting required. * The Gastrin Serum result was a 195 High & out of range, so my doctor said that it was probably the Prilosec & to discontinue it & then repeat the level in a few weeks. She then prescribed Cholestyramine 1-2 packets per day. This drug was of no help whatsoever. I used it for a few weeks & then discontinued it as it made my cramping sharper & prolonged the cramp. So, my doctor mails me the repeat blood script for the Gastrin Serum level except it said *FASTING*. So, I fasted for 12 hours & the result was in range, #41. I talked with her medical assistant asking if the non-fasting test results made a difference because the repeat test was fasting. She said that I should not have fasted for the repeat test & denied that the form said Fasting, but it did say for me to fast. She said fasting opposed to non-fasting on the Gastrin Serum Level blood test did not make a difference. I called the lab where the test was performed & they said that generally you do not fast for that test. So, my question is did the fasting of the Gastrin Serum level change the result (which wouldn't be a true result of the test?). Two weekends ago I was bed ridden from the pain of constant diarrhea & by the end of the weekend I had 3 bowel movements with blood. So, I just began using the Pamine Forte again & called my Gastro doctor the next day. I missed her call because I went to my Gynecologist & he did a hemacheck which was normal (Thank God) & saw 2 outer hemmorids. Every time I called the gastro doctor's office she wasn't accessible & I was told to just wait for my upcoming appointment in the next week. Do my symptoms even sound like IBS? Because IBS has flare ups that come & go, my symptoms never improve or go away. I am afraid that my Gastrin Serum *TRUE* level is still high & that indicates Gastrinomas....Right??? Any info will help. Thanks for reading my long book.


----------

